# WRC on ITV4 every Tues/Sat



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

They've won the WRC TV rights, look forward to Saturday morning;

http://sport-onthebox.com/2013/03/07/motorsport-world-rally-championship-returns-to-uk-tv-with-itv4/


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Dates for the season too;

http://www.wrc.com/calendar-and-rallies/


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks! Just watched the highlights from this weekends Rally of Mexico
ITV player


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for that


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Just V+ it.
1 hour coverage is poor... :buffer:


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

Cheers. Nice one. :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great heads up. Thank you


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

Great news for anyone who enjoys Motorsport of any sort. Just hope that ITV do it justice.


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

Watched it last night, not bad coverage. Good to see VW taking part but it desperately needs more manufacturers to make it interesting.


----------

